# Preisattacke Rod Pod - Ultimate Triangle Dreiben Rod Pod - NUR 49,95€ Tiefpreis !!!



## am-angelsport (4. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,​ 


mal wieder ein absolutes Tiefpreisangebot​ 


*Ultimate*​ 


*Triangle Dreibein Rod Pod incl. Buzzer Bars und Tasche*​ 

für unschlagbare 49,95 Euro !!!​ 







​ 





bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 


Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht.​ 


Fängige Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

